# Can't boot 11.0 CD on Intel Core2 PC -- Error 5



## Ken Jackson (Oct 23, 2016)

I downloaded and burned a CD with FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso and I'm trying to boot a 10 year old Intel Core2 Q8200 PC with it.  But it always fails. 

It gets to the first menu, with the ASCII art. But when it proceeds to boot, I always get an error something like this that repeats 5 times and then gives up and stops. 


```
READ(10) CDB: 20 00 00 01 d1 7d ... 
CAM Status: SCSI Status Error 
SCSI Status: Check condition 
SCSI Sense: MEDIUM ERROR asc:11,5 (L-EC uncorrectable error) 
Error 5, Unretryable Error
```

How can I install FreeBSD on this PC?


----------



## ASX (Oct 23, 2016)

The error show problem reading a disk device, most likely your CD. 
Either you had a bad download / bad burning or you have a faulty CD drive.
Have you verified the CD against the checksum ?
If your computer support USB boot I would suggest to download the corresponding .img and use that option.


----------



## Ken Jackson (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, I verified the CD checksum.  And the 10.3 CD boots with the same error.

The CD drive used to work.  And it boots to the first menu without problem, so I wonder if there's something else I can try.


----------

